# JTable - updateUI() - flimmern



## gr33b (4. Nov 2005)

Ich habe ein JTable, da wird alle Sekunde das Tabellen-Modell erneuert.

Jedesmal wenn ich das Tabellenmodell ergänze aktualisier ich das UI mit dem Befehl table.updateUI(); .

Das funktioniert ganz gut. Doch wenn es mehr Einträge hat, als auf dem Bildschirm angezeigt werden können, so wird ein Scrollbar angezeigt. Wird nun der Scrollbar mit der Maus gebraucht fängt das ganze GUI an zu flimmern! Wenn jedoch nur der Scrollwheel der Maus benutzt wird, läuft die ganze Sache stabil...

Ich vermute den Fehler bei updateUI() kann aber nicht nachvollziehen welchen anderen Befehl ich gebrauchen soll.

Ist das nun ein Bug, oder sollte ich nun einen anderen Methodenaufruf als updateUI() verwenden?
Oder ist der Fehler nicht neu, und kann einfach nicht behoben werden?


----------



## AlArenal (4. Nov 2005)

Wieso verwendest du überhaupt updateUI()? Änderungen in einem Model (wenn es ordneltich programmiert ist) und Aufruf von setModel(TableModel model) sorgen eh für ein Neuzeichnen des Trees.


----------



## Sky (4. Nov 2005)

setModel sollte nicht nötig sein, wenn man die richtigen TableModelEvent's erzeugt und an die registrierten Listener schickt.


----------



## gr33b (4. Nov 2005)

ich habe das Tabellenmodell schon beim erzeugen des JTable übergeben 
 Im Stil von: 
	
	
	
	





```
JTable table = new JTable(new AbstractTableModel());
```

Aber wenn ich einen Listener mache, muss ich dann auch mit updateUI() das GUI updaten... Wenn ich das nicht mache, wird das GUI nur bei einer änderung am GUI selbst (Fenster resize...) aktualisiert.


----------



## AlArenal (4. Nov 2005)

Ich bezweifle, dass du es geschafft hast eine Instanz von AbstractTableModel zu erzeugen.

Wie Sky und ich bereits schrieben: Wenn man ein eigene TableModel geschrieben hat und dieses sauber programmiert hat (inkl. Registrierung von Listenern und dem Abfeuern der entsprechenden Events bei Änderung der Daten), dann muss man auch nichts händisch updaten, weil JTable als View sich als Listener beim Model registriert und dann entsprechend benachrichtigt wird.


----------



## Sky (4. Nov 2005)

```
AbstractTableModel theModel = new MyTableModel();
    JTable table = new JTable( theModel );
    
    // ... update the Model
    
    theModel.fireTableDataChanged(); // Daten werden aktualisiert angezeigt.
```


----------



## Mag1c (4. Nov 2005)

genau,

und wenn man schön von AbstractTableModel ableitet, hat man gleich komfortable fireTable...-Methoden.

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## gr33b (4. Nov 2005)

@AlArenal

Ich finde keine anständiges Tutorial wie man das Design von einer GUI Applikation gestalten soll. Mir ist das MVC bekannt, aber bei komplexeren Anwendungen haben die meisten Dokumentationen über MVC keine Antworten mehr.

Kennst du vielleicht ein Tutorial, das einem zeigt wie komplexe GUI-Anwendungen ordentlich programmiert werden?


----------



## Sky (4. Nov 2005)

Wenn deine Frage in Richtung JTable abzielt, so lies mal dies: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=5321


----------



## gr33b (4. Nov 2005)

Die Frage bezieht sich nicht nur auf JTable, sondern auch Allgemein. Ich habe schon mehrere GUI's gebaut, aber überall sind solche Bugs vorhanden wie der eben vorher.

Ein ähnliches Problem habe ich auch bei einem JTextField usw. Wenn es da eine Gute Doku gibt, die mir mehr Überblick über allgemeines GUI bauen vermittelt, muss ich auch nicht, das Forum belästigen. 
Ich habe sicherlich viele architektonische Fehler :roll: ...


----------



## AlArenal (4. Nov 2005)

Es gibt 1001 Tutorials da draußen, aber ich wüsste nichts, was derart allgemein gehalten wäre. Wenn man nach "jtable model event tutorial" sucht, dürfte man fündig werden. Aus naheliegenden Gründen ist das meiste in Englisch.


----------



## AlArenal (4. Nov 2005)

gr33b hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Frage bezieht sich nicht nur auf JTable, sondern auch Allgemein. Ich habe schon mehrere GUI's gebaut, aber überall sind solche Bugs vorhanden wie der eben vorher.
> 
> Ein ähnliches Problem habe ich auch bei einem JTextField usw. Wenn es da eine Gute Doku gibt, die mir mehr Überblick über allgemeines GUI bauen vermittelt, muss ich auch nicht, das Forum belästigen.
> Ich habe sicherlich viele architektonische Fehler :roll: ...



Da hilft nur eins: Viel lesen! 
Es gibt da draußen soooo viele gute Websites mit einer großen Anzahl Tutorials, Artikeln, etc. Ob das nun Blogs wie ClientJava sind, oder ONJava, oder JavaLobby, ....

Und was die bösen Models und die Events angeht muss man es eben einmal versuchen "richtig" zu machen. Also in der API wühlen, Tutorial suchen und ab gehts  Auch mal in anderer Leute Sourcen nachschauen bringt einen mitunter auf Ideen und zeigt einem andere / neue Wege.


----------



## gr33b (4. Nov 2005)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es gibt da draußen soooo viele gute Websites mit einer großen Anzahl Tutorials, Artikeln, etc. Ob das nun Blogs wie ClientJava sind, oder ONJava, oder JavaLobby, ....



Da liegt ja das Problem soooo viel Websites mit Müll drauf... Aber egal.

danke für die Anregungen


----------



## AlArenal (4. Nov 2005)

gr33b hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da liegt ja das Problem soooo viel Websites mit Müll drauf... Aber egal.



Wo ist das Problem nur diejenigen Seiten in die Bookmarks aufzunehmen, die gut sind?

Bei mir beschränkt es sich derzeit auch auf 16 RSS-Feeds bzgl. Java, aber das reicht auch


----------



## André Uhres (4. Nov 2005)

gr33b hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jedesmal wenn ich das Tabellenmodell ergänze aktualisier ich das UI mit dem Befehl table.updateUI();


Ich benutze das *DefaultTableModel* (aktualisiert automatisch :toll: ).


----------

